# Speech That Could Make Elizabeth Warren the Next President of the United States?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

For those who are fed up with the big banks like Citigroup and Wall Street's power in the government...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/miles...ake-elizabeth-warren-president_b_6319142.html



> Warren's rhetoric is more down to earth, substantive, and frankly, angrier, unafraid of calling out by name the institutions--the big banks and Citigroup in particular--which tanked the economy, cost millions of Americans their jobs and homes, were bailed out with half a trillion dollars of taxpayer money, and then used their fortunes to buy Congress and make it more likely they'll be bailed out again.
> 
> Moreover, she was unafraid to take on the President of her own party, and the numerous members of his administration drawn from Citigroup and other big banks through the endless revolving door between Washington and Wall Street.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

Wasn't she fantastic??    I believe I would vote for her in the Primary against Clinton.  ;But even if Clinton won the primary, Having  Warren in the primary would bring Clinton back to the left where we would like her..  She is WAY to Right for me.... but still better than any Republican..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

She made a lot of good points, that's for sure!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Wasn't she fantastic??    I believe I would vote for her in the Primary against Clinton.  ;But even if Clinton won the primary, Having  Warren in the primary would bring Clinton back to the left where we would like her..  She is WAY to Right for me.... but still better than any Republican..



Agree.


----------



## Debby (Dec 13, 2014)

Just curious Ameriscot....are you an American living in Scotland and are you able to vote in American elections?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

Debby said:


> Just curious Ameriscot....are you an American living in Scotland and are you able to vote in American elections?



As a US citizen I am entitled to vote no matter where I live. I do, however, vote with the last state I lived and voted in - TN. So my votes never count for much.  And since I am dual UK I vote in UK elections as well. Also voted on the Scottish independence referendum.

I voted in the 2008 election while living in Uganda. Pain in the butt getting them to send the ballot there.


----------



## Debby (Dec 14, 2014)

That's interesting and I can imagine that it was a problem with your 'Ugandan' vote. Somehow I visualize a lack of post offices or at least not as many as we have here and that adding to the 'mail' difficulties.  It was probably something far different though wasn't it.  Anyway, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2014)

Debby said:


> That's interesting and I can imagine that it was a problem with your 'Ugandan' vote. Somehow I visualize a lack of post offices or at least not as many as we have here and that adding to the 'mail' difficulties.  It was probably something far different though wasn't it.  Anyway, thanks for the explanation.



We had things mailed to the college po box my husband volunteered at. The problem was that it seemed to confuse the election commission in Knox County when I had yet a different address to mail the ballot to.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 14, 2014)

Elizabeth is indeed a force of nature and she has certainly caught the imagination of a lot of liberals. But can you imagine the special interest power and the money that would be arrayed against her if she chose to run for the top job. Of course I'd love to see her rally the 99 percenters and do what in effect what Teddy Roosevelt did, but wouldn't it be just a naive fairy tale to think that the power elite can be knocked from their seats of power? History doesn't often follow a course that is righteous and fair. I wish I could be more optimistic.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah... I don't see her being sucessful against the power and the propaganda of the Kochs... who are now busy choosing our next president..  They will then own the country... House, Senate and White House..   You think goverment is screwing us now?   Wait..


----------



## Josiah (Dec 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... I don't see her being sucessful against the power and the propaganda of the Kochs... who are now busy choosing our next president..  They will then own the country... House, Senate and White House..   You think goverment is screwing us now?   Wait..


And don't forget the Supreme Court and Citizens United.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> And don't forget the Supreme Court and Citizens United.



That's true.. The next President will likely have to appoint a new Justice.  If it's a Republican that would make 6 conservatives to 3 liberal..  JUST WATCH what that will bring.  You think the Corporations have the game rigged now?  WAIT!   They are already writing laws through ALEC.. and in attachements to the Omnibus bill weakening Dodd Frank...  Wait until they have total control..  Dickens England here we come.  Wonder if they will be satisfied with ALL the money?   Or will they expect even more?   Indentured servatude?  Slavery?   Company Stores and Chits?  Six year old kids in factories?     The possibilities are endless..


----------

